# wiring diagram for oem stereo



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone have the wiring diagram for the factory stereo? And can anyone tell me how to remove the door panels andthe rear deck speakers. Any help will be really appreciated:lol::cool


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Search ls1gto.com:


Q10042 - HOWTO: Rear Speaker Installation

Also check out:

LS1GTO.com Forums - Big Stereo/Electronics "How To" Sticky

Larry


----------

